# Warum soll ich zu JavaFX?



## windl (28. Jan 2014)

Hi NG,

ich bitte Euch mich mit guten Argumenten zu überzeugen warum ich auf JavaFX wechseln soll.
Habe heute Morgen das JDK installiert und prompt einen Fehler auf meinem Notebook erhalten.
*
Device "Intel(R) HD Graphics Family" (\\.\DISPLAY1) initialization failed : 
WARNING: bad driver version detected, device disabled. Please update your driver to at least version 8.15.10.2302
Device "Intel(R) HD Graphics Family" (\\.\DISPLAY2) initialization failed : 
WARNING: bad driver version detected, device disabled. Please update your driver to at least version 8.15.10.2302*


Da fängt der Spaß ja richtig an! *Ich möchte doch nur einen Videoplayer mit einem schönen Overlay entwickeln.* 

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen wenn man den einen oder anderen Satz spendieren könnte warum ich wechseln sollte! :applaus:

Danke
Uwe


----------



## dzim (28. Jan 2014)

Weil - MediaPlayer mal aussen vor gelassen (davon habe ich keine Ahnung) - es a) nicht so tot wie Swing ist, oder b) nicht im sterben wie SWT liegt und c) aktiv von Oracle weiterentwickelt wird und eine grosse OpenSource-Gemeinde hat.

Wenn Java8 (bald...) rauskommt werden sicher eine Reihe der Bugs aus Java7 endlich weg sein.

Styling: Ich weiß, dass man mit Swing gute Look&Feels nutzen kann, aber wenn du sie selbst erstellen möchtest, ist es schon etwas frickliger. Bei JavaFX ist es fast nur noch eine Frage von CSS - nicht dass es dadurch super einfach wäre, aber mit der Vorlage des originalen CSS aus dem jfxrt.jar ist es möglich sich sehr schnell einzuarbeiten. Ich habe vor kurzen ein Applet schreiben müssen, bei dem das coolste war, wie schnell man die GUI-Elemente seinen Wünschen anpassen kann.

Deklarative UI! Seit ich Android entwickle muss ich sagen, das ist das Beste! Mir viel es immer schwer UI von Logik zu trennen, mit dem deklarativen Ansatz dagegen fällt es mir weitaus leichter!

Irgendetwas anderes geisterte noch durch mein Hirn, aber das ist mir temporär entfleucht...


----------



## windl (28. Jan 2014)

Vielen Dank,

der Ansatz und deine Begründung ist nicht schlecht - nur nervt es mich, dass ich die Treiber meiner Hardware updaten/anpassen muss!
Auf meinem Notebook funktioniert der Grafiktreiber. Ich habe ein tolles Bild - mit welcher Begründung zwingt mich FX nun zu so einem Schritt??? 
Ich kann auch nicht überblicken - wie komfortabel ist es, wenn ich meine Anwendung an mehrere Leute verteile! Wieviele Probleme handel ich mir damit ein?

Danke
Uwe


----------



## dzim (28. Jan 2014)

Mit der Begründung der Hardwarebeschleunigung. Google mal, ob - oder besser: wie - du vielleicht die HW-Beschleunigung ausschalten kannst. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja...
Ansonsten ist *der* grosse Pluspunkt von JavaFX *nur*, dass es aktuell ist und aktiv weiterentwickelt wird, was bei den anderen nicht - oder nicht im ausrechendem Mass - geschieht.

Interessant ist übrigens, dass ich dieses Problem bisher auf noch keinem Gerät hatte... Welche Platform benutzt du eigentlich? Win? Mac? Linux? Letzteres war anfangs etwas mühsam...


----------



## dzim (28. Jan 2014)

Ich finde diese Seite noch recht aufschlussreich: JavaFX 2.2.5 System Requirements | JavaFX 2 Tutorials and Documentation


----------



## Rock45 (28. Jan 2014)

windl hat gesagt.:


> Hi NG,
> 
> ich bitte Euch mich mit guten Argumenten zu überzeugen warum ich auf JavaFX wechseln soll.
> Habe heute Morgen das JDK installiert und prompt einen Fehler auf meinem Notebook erhalten.



Ehrlich gesagt würde mir gar keines einfallen. 

Was wären denn deine Alternativen für dieses Projekt?


----------



## windl (28. Jan 2014)

Hi Rock45,

alternativ für den Player wäred DSJ von Humatic oder den MPlayer via Java einbinden.
Beides gefällt mir nicht so gut! Bei Youtube habe ich ein Video bezüglich Videoplayer gesehen.
Wollte mir anschauen wie es funktioniert.

Wenn ich die Hardwarebeschleunigung bei FX irgendwie abgeschaltet bekomme - dann werde ich mich einmal daran wagen. Werde berichten 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## frapo (28. Jan 2014)

dzim hat gesagt.:


> es a) nicht so tot wie Swing ist, oder b) nicht im sterben wie SWT liegt...



Gibt es für die beiden Aussagen irgendwelche Belege oder sind diese eine rein subjektive Meinung? 

Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, da auch ich immer wieder überlege welcher GUI-Ansatz der Brauchbarste für mich wäre.


----------



## windl (28. Jan 2014)

@DZIM - danke werde mich mal damit befassen! Allerdings habe ich ad hoc keine Möglichkeit gefunden die HW-Beschleunigung zu deaktivieren.

Danke
Uwe


----------



## Rock45 (28. Jan 2014)

@windl
Verstehe. Es muss also Java sein. Dann würde ich es tatsächlich mit JavaFX versuchen.



frapo hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es für die beiden Aussagen irgendwelche Belege oder sind diese eine rein subjektive Meinung?
> 
> Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, da auch ich immer wieder überlege welcher GUI-Ansatz der Brauchbarste für mich wäre.



Alle Aussagen bezüglich Technologien sind subjektive Meinungen. Ich kann mich noch an eine Pre Breitband Internetzeit erinnern (Das war in den 90ern für die jüngere Generation ). Damals haben wir prognostiziert, dass Apple in den kommenden Jahren vom Markt verschwindet, weil das Unternehmen völlig wertlos sei. 

However. Was wahr ist:
Oracle strebt mit JavaFX tatsächlich an Swing als Nummer 1 Wahl für UIs zu verdrängen. Siehe hier.

Dass Swing stirbt, halte ich aber für ein starkes Gerücht, auch wenn die Quazi Monopolstellung in den letzten Jahren aufbröckelt. Das ist aber eine ewig lange Geschichte wie: "Flash stirbt aus". Das hört man auch schon seit über 10 Jahren, auch wenn der Fall sicherlich irgendwann eintrifft. 

Bis dahin glaube ich aber, dass weder Swing noch JavaFX großartig eine Rolle spielen werden, da ich Java im Webbereich ohne hin für unnütz halte und mit HTML5, sowie dem Weggang von der klassischen Desktop UI sich die Grundlagen für beide UIs mit der Zeit auflösen.


----------



## dzim (28. Jan 2014)

Swing wird - jedenfalls von Oracle - nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Wozu auch? Der Nachfolger steht ja nicht nur in den Startlöchern, er ist schon da. Ob es noch Updates erhält, weiß ich dagegen nicht. Ich vermute, dass immer noch Security Patches eingespielt werden, wenn es nötig ist, aber bestimmt keine Features mehr (bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob es ausser durch OpenSourcer hier überhaupt noch etwas von Oracle gab seit der Übernahme von Sun).

Über SWT habe ich vor einiger Zeit etwas auf Planet Eclipse gelesen. Es ist noch nicht tot, da immer noch die Anapssung auf die nativen UI-Systeme bzw. GTK läuft, auch soll es noch einen Port auf GTK3 geben, aber neue Features werden ebenso nicht mehr durch das Projekt, sondern nur noch durch dritte (OpenSourcer) z.B. im Eclipse Nebula-Projekt veröffentlich. Darüber hat vor kurzem Tom Schindl - ein recht aktiver Entwickler im Eclipse-Projekt und speziell (glaube ich) e4 - "SWT on JavaFX" vorgestellt (SWT ist ja quasi nur ein Interface und Tom ist anscheinend sehr schnell zum JavaFX-Fanboy mutiert, weil man eben extrem schnell wirklich coole UIs basteln kann - er hat hier schon häufiger auch Renderer für e4 vorgestellt und diverse Eclipse-RCP-Beispielanwendungen auf JavaFX portiert). Wenn ein Core-Entwickler wie er derart viel Energie darauf setzt, wird wohl deutlich, dass irgendetwas mit SWT nicht stimmen kann... Oder? Was übrigens nicht heißen soll, das ich SWT doof finde: Im Gegenteil! SWT hat immer noch die meiner Meinung nach besseren (und vor allem einfacher zu verwendenene) Layouts und als Interface ist es bestimmt immer noch interessant! Vor einiger Zeit hat auch Lars Vogel (vielleicht durch wirklich gute Eclipse- und Android-Tutorials bekannt) gebloggt, wie eine Truppe von Entwicklern eine IDE auf Eclipsebasis für Spieleentwickler etablieren möchte: Sie implementieren das SWT-Interface mit OpenGL - wirklich cool!


----------



## frapo (28. Jan 2014)

@Rock45

Danke für Deine objektive Einschätzung, das hilft mir schon weiter. 

@dzim



> Swing wird - jedenfalls von Oracle - nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Wozu auch? Der Nachfolger steht ja nicht nur in den Startlöchern, er ist schon da.



Solange Swing nicht *deprecated* ist würde ich sagen, kann man dieses noch getrost einsetzen. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist dieser Nachfolger ja bereits seit Jahren in den Startlöchern, ähnlich wie seinerzeit Silverlight von MS. Die lassen Silverlight auch immer mehr auslaufen, hat man den Eindruck. Es scheint an der Akzeptanz zu fehlen. Mal sehen wie es mit JavaFX weitergehen wird.

Ich denke ich bin für JavaFX eh die falsche Zielgruppe. Meine Anwendungen haben nichts mit grafischen Spielereien oder gar Spielen zu tun.. ich schreibe reine Datenpumpen. 

Bislang habe ich die Geschäftslogik und die Datenzugriffsschicht meist in Java geschrieben. Die Präsentation sah - je nach Anwendungsgebiet - verschieden aus: mal war es Swing oder JSP, dann ASP.NET (ja, das läuft in der Tat unter Linux auf dem Apachen) oder native Frontends in Delphi bzw. Lazarus. 

Was für mich vielleicht am ehesten in Frage kommen könnte, wäre mich mal mit HTML5 zu beschäftigen.


----------



## dzim (28. Jan 2014)

Also JavaFX 1.x != JavaFX 2+
Soll heißen: Vergiss das alte von Sun entwickelte JavaFX! Das ist keine Scriptsprache und rein auf Browser orientierter Quark mehr, sondern wirklich schlicht und ergreifend der Nachfolger von Swing. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Es hat Hardwarbeschleunigung für die UI und man kann (wie unter Swing auch) auch 3D uns Spiele damit machen, aber das ist nicht der primäre Fokus. Dieser ist: Moderne, schnelle, schicke und flexible Desktop-Anwendungen.
Durch die HW-Beschleuningung profitiert somit auch eine Datenschleuder - denn irgendwann müssen die Daten ja auch mal dargestellt werden. Dazu bedient sich JavaFX übrigens eines Kniffs, den sie sich direkt von SWT abgeschaut haben und der sie relativ kompatibel macht: Beide teilen sich einen separaten UI-Thread. SWT übrigens (dark virtueller Tabellen) ist - ebenso wie JavaFX in der Lage große Datenmengen in Tabellen/Listen/... zu händeln.
Und was die Akzeptanz angeht: Sorry, aber das ist schlicht falsch. Ich hab nen grossen Java-RSS-Feed abonniert - ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass da jemals ein Hahn nach Swing gekräht hat - aber nach JavaFX dagegen schon. (Ok, der Fokus dort liegt eher auf Backend, aber wenn man Frontend kommt ist es nicht Swing!) Auch gab es dort oder auf dem Planet Eclipse-Feed mal jemanden, der über ein Projekt seiner Firma berichtet hat: Ein Programm zur Verwaltung von Häfen - und zwar nicht einer kleinen Marina für Hobbyseefahrer, sondern für Frachthäfen. Die Akzeptanz ist da im OpenSource da. Nur nicht bei dir ;-)

BTW: JavaFX ist OpenSource, was der Gemeinde einen ordentlichen Boost gegeben hat (es wird heftig an Ports für Android und iOS gefeilt - Stichwort: Single Sourcing).

Aber ich denke, alles was ich schreibe ist vergebens, da der kurze Kommentar von Rock 45 ohne jegliche Begründung für dich mehr wert war, als meine Auseinandersetzung mit den verschiedenen Frameworks (auch wenn ich einen klaren Favoriten habe). Entschulldige auch, dass ich denke, dass moderne Anwendungen nicht nur praktisch, sondern auch "hübsch" sein können...

Da du dich wahrscheinlich sowieso für Swing entscheiden wirst, gebe ich dir nur einen guten Rat: Schreib JavaFX nicht einfach ab, nur weil es ein dir unbekanntes Framework ist, sondern gib ihm eine reale Chance - gerade neue Anwendungen würden dir eine sinnvolle Chance geben, auch einmal etwas anderes zu probieren. Lass dich nicht von einem Rückschlag aufhalten (da hättest du als Entwickler sowieso den falschen Beruf gewählt :-D ).


----------



## Rock45 (28. Jan 2014)

dzim hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich denke, alles was ich schreibe ist vergebens, da der kurze Kommentar von Rock 45 ohne jegliche Begründung für dich mehr wert war, als meine Auseinandersetzung mit den verschiedenen Frameworks (auch wenn ich einen klaren Favoriten habe). Entschulldige auch, dass ich denke, dass moderne Anwendungen nicht nur praktisch, sondern auch "hübsch" sein können...



Auf Grund solcher kindischen Bemerkungen schreibe ich zu solchen Themen auch nichts, weil es sowieso immer in einem Religionskrieg mit Abschlusssätzen ala "Entschuldigung, dass ich auf der Welt bin" endet. 

Dein erster Beitrag zu "Swing und SWT sind sowieso am Ende" ist übrigens genauso wenig begründet, wie meiner. Nur am Rande der Gleichberechtigung.


----------



## dzim (28. Jan 2014)

Ach so noch was aus rein persönlicher Erfahrung: Ich hab früher sehr viel SWT entwickelt und finde es immer noch toll, auch wenn ich es nicht mehr verwende. Zu der Zeit hab ich eine auf Eclipse RCP basierte Plattform (damit ich eigene Plugins explizit dafür schreiben konnte) geschrieben. Zugegeben, die war recht umständlich, weil gewachsen, aber das hat mich schon mal in die OSGi-Welt eingeführt.
Vor kurzem habe ich eine ähnliche Sache für meinen gegenwärtigen Arbeitgeber gemacht: OSGi-basiert und mittels reiner Deklarativer Services beschriebener Plugins (die müssen nur ein Interface implementieren), habe ich in zwei Wochen eine JavaFX-basierte - nicht verpspielte - Platform geschrieben. Sie ist nicht perfekt, aber nett anzuschauen und einfach zu erweitern. Vielleicht kann ich das für bestimmte Aufgaben mal Firmenintern propagieren. Also glaube mir, wenn ich dir sage: Du bist die richtige Zielperson.
Das witzige ist nur, dass nach dem man die ersten Hürden gemeistert hat, es so schnell geht, neue UIs zu bauen, dass immer noch etwas Zeit für Spielereien bleibt. Besonders schön ist es da gewesen, als der Chef kam und mit einem "Wow!" die damals noch recht unfertige Platform bestaunte. BTW: mein Chef ist ebenfalls Entwickler. Ein anderer Kollege, der immer noch eine Swing-basierte Anwendung für das Baugewerbe pflegen muss, hat auch schon neidisch rübergeschaut und gemeint, wenn da mal ganz eine neue Version fällig wird, wird es entweder eine Web-Anwedung oder eine auf JavaFX basierende Dektopanwendung.


----------



## dzim (28. Jan 2014)

Rock45 hat gesagt.:


> Auf Grund solcher kindischen Bemerkungen schreibe ich zu solchen Themen auch nichts, weil es sowieso immer in einem Religionskrieg mit Abschlusssätzen ala "Entschuldigung, dass ich auf der Welt bin" endet.
> 
> Dein erster Beitrag zu "Swing und SWT sind sowieso am Ende" ist übrigens genauso wenig begründet, wie meiner. Nur am Rande der Gleichberechtigung.



Ok. Wer ist jetzt kindisch. Es tut mir ja fast schon leid, dass ich nicht alle Links über die letzten Jahre gesammelt habe, nur um sie in einem solchen Moment aufzuführen.

Und meine Bemerkung war nicht kindisch, nur einfach wahr: Du hast nur geschrieben "Ehrlich gesagt würde mir gar keines einfallen."
Da ist einfach keinerlei Auseinandersetzung mit den anderen Frameworks enthalten.
Ich gebe an dieser Stelle ja ehrlich zu, dass ich keinerlei Links darbieten kann, aber immerhin meine persönliche Erfahrungen mit allen Frameworks. Es ist einfach meine Meinung und die werde ich auch kund tun.


----------



## windl (28. Jan 2014)

Hi,

ich bedanke mich bei Euch für die vielen guten Tipps.
Nun habe ich für mich entschieden das Beste aus beiden Welten zu nutzen. Auch wenn Swing nicht mehr "state of the art" sein mag - so schlecht finde ich es nicht 

@Rock45 darf ich mich einmal mit einem Problem welches ich beim Abspielen des Mediaplayers habe direkt an Dich wenden? Bzw. kann ich für JavaFX eigene Codecs einbinden? Direkte aussagen habe ich bei Google nicht gefunden. Zwar spricht man dort immer von FFMPEG aber der wird scheinbar nicht gestartet und ich laufe jedesmal in eine UNSOPORTET Exception!

Danke
Uwe


----------



## frapo (6. Feb 2014)

Mir ist klar, das dieser Thread für den Fragesteller bereits zufriedenstellend abgeschlossen ist.

Dennoch möchte ich noch auf ein paar Dinge eingehen, die offenbar noch einer Klärung bedürfen:

Zunächst einmal sollte es hier sachlich zugehen und nicht persönlich werden.. das ist ganz schlechter Stil. 
Ähnlich wie es Rock45 schon angesagt hatte, vermeide auch ich solche "Glaubenskriege". Das spricht nicht für Reife oder gar Kompetenz oder Offenheit. 
Das ist wohl auch der Grund warum ich nichts mehr gepostet habe in diesem Thread. Ich hatte eine simple Frage gestellt und schwupps wird da eine Religion draus gemacht.. albern. Es geht hier um Werkzeuge, Frameworks, Technologien.. also eigentlich um ganz handfeste Dinge.



			
				dzim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und was die Akzeptanz angeht: Sorry, aber das ist schlicht falsch.



Mein Post sagte aus, das Silverlight von MS - aufgrund mangelnder Akzeptanz - sich auf dem sterbendem Ast befindet bzw. MS mittels WPF einen anderen Weg gegangen ist. 
Ich sprach nicht von JavaFX (also "WPF für Java" - vereinfacht gesagt), sondern von Silverlight!



			
				dzim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Akzeptanz ist da im OpenSource da. *Nur nicht bei dir ;-)*



Ich denke über Open Source muss man mir gar nicht soviel erzählen. 

Schon zu Amiga Zeiten war ich ein Anhänger von "Public Domain"(Fred Fish) und insbesondere Mr. Richard Stallman(Gründer der GNU-Foundation) hat mich sehr begeistert. 
Das erste Linux das ich mir installierte, war im Jahre 1992. Seitdem bin ich auch jemand der stets Linux-Server bevorzugt. Drum läuft seit dem bei mir ja auch in der Regel die Geschäftslogik und die Datenschicht auf diesem System.
Nebenbei bin ich nicht umsonst ein kleiner, recht unbedeutender Comitter bei Debian. 



			
				dzim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ich denke, alles was ich schreibe ist vergebens, da der kurze Kommentar von Rock 45 ohne jegliche Begründung für dich mehr wert war, als meine Auseinandersetzung mit den verschiedenen Frameworks (auch wenn ich einen klaren Favoriten habe). Entschulldige auch, dass ich denke, dass moderne Anwendungen nicht nur praktisch, sondern auch "hübsch" sein können...



Der Kommentar von Rock45 ist für mich in der Tat mehr wert. Er wird nicht persönlich sondern versucht sachlich eine Einschätzung abzugeben. Das hilft einfach sehr viel weiter. 
Außerdem schaut er offenbar auch über den Tellerrand und ist nicht fixiert auf eine Technologie. Die Welt (auch in der EDV) ist nun mal heterogen. 

Natürlich hast Du Dir verschiedene Frameworks angesehen, und sehr wahrscheinlich bist Du in dieser Hinsicht auch erfahrener als ich. 
Die Präsentationsschicht, spielt für mich persönlich allerdings eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wichtig ist für mich das die Logik und die Persistenz einer Anwendung recht optimal gestaltet ist. Wenn dies der Fall ist, lässt sich die Präsentation beliebig austauschen. Präsentation ist Fassade, etwas "schmuckes", "hübsches". Das Herz einer Anwendung steckt ganz woanders. 
Wenn man Spiele schreibt oder Multimedia Geschichten, ist das natürlich was völlig anderes.. das ist mal klar.



			
				dzim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Durch die HW-Beschleuningung profitiert somit auch eine Datenschleuder - denn irgendwann müssen die Daten ja auch mal dargestellt werden.



Sorry aber das ist Unsinn. Eine Datenpumpe (Warenwirtschaft, Rechnungswesen, Buchhaltung etc.) wartet zu 80%-90% auf Benutzereingaben. Das heißt die Präsentationsschicht kann da noch soviel Hardware nutzen, sie wartet dennoch auf Eingaben. 
Da kommen dann wieder die relevanten Schichten ins Spiel: Geschäftslogik und Datenschicht. Die müssen fix arbeiten.
Der Flaschenhals ist da immer noch das Netzwerk oder eine schlechtes Design in diesen beiden Schichten. 
Die Darstellung ist nicht das Problem, wenn man dediziert das liefert, was der Anwender sehen will.

Dann sollte man sich auch mal vorstellen, wer die Anwendung bedient: das sind Kaufleute, Lageristen.. Anwender halt. Und für diese sollte man eine verständliche und nachvollziehbare Präsentation schaffen.
Weniger ist mehr.. auch wenn der Entwickler mehr einbauen will als sinnvoll ist. Das ist kontraproduktiv und geht am Ziel der Anwendung vorbei. 



			
				dzim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da du dich wahrscheinlich sowieso für Swing entscheiden wirst, gebe ich dir nur einen guten Rat: Schreib JavaFX nicht einfach ab, nur weil es ein dir unbekanntes Framework ist, sondern gib ihm eine reale Chance - gerade neue Anwendungen würden dir eine sinnvolle Chance geben, auch einmal etwas anderes zu probieren. Lass dich nicht von einem Rückschlag aufhalten (da hättest du als Entwickler sowieso den falschen Beruf gewählt :-D ).



Ich denke nicht, das ich in diesem Kontext einen Rat von Dir benötige . Ich schreibe JavaFX auch nicht ab, sondern schaue es mir derzeit auch an. Für mich ist es bisher nicht anders als WPF von MS. 
Für grafisch orientierte Anwendungen sind beide sicher nicht verkehrt. 

Da ich vorwiegend mit Datenpumpen zu tun habe, bleibe ich allerdings bei den von mir bereits oben genannten Lösungen. 
Und wenn eine GUI wirklich flott sein muss, bleibe ich auch bei Lazarus. Das ist plattformunabhängig, für jede Plattform nativ zu kompilieren, was will man mehr? 

Wie gesagt, das wichtigste der Anwendung läuft bei mir/uns ohnehin auf dem Server. Die Bereitstellung der Daten erfolgt über Webservices. 

Das war's für mich in diesem Thread. Bin weder Fanboy von irgendwas, noch Evangelist. Ich habe einen Werkzeugkasten und diesen nutze ich nach Bedarf. Natürlich kommen da auch immer wieder Werkzeuge hinzu oder fallen weg


----------



## dzim (6. Feb 2014)

Ist ok. Hättest dir nicht die Mühe machen müssen, das jetzt haarklein auszuformulieren. Anders herum ist es nett, wenn sich jemand mit dem gesagten beschäftigt und doch mal antwortet.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, der Punkt ist einfach nur, dass ich den Kommentar von Rock45 nicht sachlich fand, weil er einfach nur eine in den Raum gestellte Aussage ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Sachlich ist für mich so etwas, wie deine Antwort jetzt! Mag aber sein, dass das ein subjektives Empfinden ist und ist daher wohl eher keiner Diskussion würdig...

Warum ich noch einmal betont habe, dass JFX2!=JFX1 ist, lag nur daran, dass ich die Differenzierung bzgl. Silverlight nicht so erkannt habe, wie du sie jetzt noch einmal klargestellt hast. Es tut mir leid, wenn ich es falsch verstanden habe, aber auch jetzt lese ich immer noch eher "JavaFX = ein Java-Equivalent zu Silverlight" (wohlgemerkt: in deinem vorangegangen Post, nicht dem letzten).

Wie dem auch sei. Danke für deine Mühe.




PS: Ich muss mal anmerken, dass ich Stallman eher nicht leiden kann. Ich persönlich finde, dass er Open Source schon wieder regelrecht evangelisiert (hm... weiss jetzt nicht, ob das Wort passt - ich meine es so, dass er es schon fast wie eine Religion behandelt - und er sieht schon fast aus wie ein gut genährter stereotyper "Jesus"  )

PPS: Achtung: Dieser Post enthielt persönliche Meinung, die nicht von jedem geteilt werden muss


----------

